# The Best Kept Secret to Gains that Costs Nothing



## chicken_hawk (Jun 29, 2014)

One thing that comes with time, growing older and running into brick walls is you come to know your limitations.  You also, look back at your youth and training history and notice patterns. Ones you were to stubborn to see early on. You begin to see how lifting ties into life and other patterns you have discovered. 

So, what is this big secret to a variable plethora of endless gains? Simple, it is planned change. Huh...duh...I know, that's no secret at all. Well, it is unless you have change in your plan. Most meatheads will run into a wall...hang out for a few weeks and then try to do more of the thing that is not working. 

Examples of what I see and read everyday.
Bulking: stop making gains so I eat more and get fat.
Cutting: stop leaning out so I eat less and spend more time in the hampster wheel only to loose muscle.
Training: stop seeing progess so I add more weight and volume only to feel more run down.
AAS: don't feel huge so I add more Rx only to empty my wallet and male fewer gains and then decide I need slin and gh to grow.

What should I be doing.
Bulking: Eat big, but PLAN to reduce calories for 2 weeks out of 8.
Cutting: Carb cycle...duh or PLAN to add calories every 4th week for a week.
Training: Plers PLAN to reduce load every 4th week, BBers PLAN to reduce volume every 5th or 6th week.
AAS: PLAN shorter cycles and cruise for two weeks between them.
HGH: PLAN to take a month off every 5 or 6.

So, there you have it things you already know, but probably don't do. And excuse the sarcasm,  but experience tells me most won't. I know most of my gym rat buddies think my secret is some sort of AAS I won't tell them about, so they just keep trying to run through the wall. Unfortunately,  that is not how our body works best.


Hawk


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 29, 2014)

Great post Hawk. It's always educational reading your write ups.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 29, 2014)

Very good and insightful info from a true vet!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 30, 2014)

Damn straight CH.  Very good post filled with wisdom which has sprung from experience - can't be bought or taught, it's earned.
Thanks for that bro.
G.


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 30, 2014)

Another insightful post by "The Hawk." Thank you brutha.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 30, 2014)

The Grim Repper said:


> can't be bought or taught, it's earned.
> Thanks for that bro.
> G.



Exactly!

:headbang:


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jun 30, 2014)

Good 1 CH!! :headbang:


----------



## Big-John (Jul 1, 2014)

Nice read hawk!


----------



## srd1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Cool read brother!!!


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks bro!


----------



## FordFan (Jul 2, 2014)

Great info


----------



## pacman1323 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## thebrick (Jul 3, 2014)

Good post with great advice.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jul 4, 2014)

thebrick said:


> Good post with great advice.



Thanks,  coming from you that means alot brother.

Hawk


----------

